# genetics white red bar



## sampigeonman (Aug 18, 2013)

has anyone managed to breed a pure white red bar, or managed to get close to it if so could you let me know the dominant colour and recessive birds used (pictures would be great)


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

20+ years ago I obtained a white bird with red bars which proved to be a combination of grizzle and ash red bar, and likely other unknown modifiers.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ash-red bar grizzle saddles with some selection. Also, if you could get the red barred white wing color of archangels, in saddle form, that would be ideal.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

YES, I managed to get something similiar I paired a white with brown patches Cock to a recessive brown hen here's What I got :
http://s22.postimg.org/6wi5850zl/rosado_pepe.jpg
After Moulting to flecking ash red now :
http://s24.postimg.org/8p27tpyqt/rosado_chico_3.jpg


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Abdulbaki said:


> YES, I managed to get something similiar I paired a white with brown patches Cock to a recessive brown hen here's What I got :
> http://s22.postimg.org/6wi5850zl/rosado_pepe.jpg
> After Moulting to flecking ash red now :
> http://s24.postimg.org/8p27tpyqt/rosado_chico_3.jpg


Do you have pictures of the parents? Looks like a faded ash-red split for blue.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Do you have pictures of the parents? Looks like a faded ash-red split for blue.


No I don't I sold them & didn't had any pics of them!
yes indeed the flecks are more blue than Black!


----------



## gsstage2 (Jul 2, 2009)

Deffinately Ash Red, and it is from blues, the Black/Blue flecking just means it is a cock.


----------

